# building / tour d'habitation



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
est-ce que les deux termes peuvent dire la même chose ? ou plutôt que veulent-ils dire exactement ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une définition officielle de ces mots. ils représentent tous les deux des bâtiments de grande hauteur, mais le building peut abriter des bureaux pas seulement des logements.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord.
Est-ce qu'un building est la même chose qu'une tour ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Comme il n'y a pas de définition précise, je dirais oui.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

Il se peut que ce soit différent en France, alors je ne peux parler que d'un contexte nord-américain.

Ici, _building _est considéré un anglicisme et on dit plutôt _immeuble_.  Il peut y avoir des immeubles à bureaux ou des immeubles résidentiels.

Pour moi une _tour_ est construite tout en hauteur ; c'est donc un_ immeuble de grande hauteur_ (IGH) [...] et il me semble qu'en général, les tours sont plus étroites. Mais il n'y a pas que des tours d'habitation. Par exemple la *Tour de la Bourse* (47 étages)

On peut donc avoir des immeubles de 5 ou 6 étages et des tours de 30 étages et plus. 

J'ai extrait ce qui suit de *Termium* : 





> «Édifice», «building», «tour», et «immeuble» désignent tous des bâtiments importants. [«Building»] est plus rare et ne s'applique qu'aux immenses bâtiments modernes semblables aux gratte-ciel américains [...] Comme «édifice», «building» est presque toujours mélioratif et se prête mal à la désignation proprement dite


----------



## Chimel

Chez nous aussi, _building_ et _tour d'habitation_ désignent sensiblement la même chose, mais le second fait partie du vocabulaire des architectes, des urbanistes, des hommes politiques, des journalistes... (ainsi que de ceux qui veulent éviter les anglicismes ). Un habitant lui-même ne dira pas couramment "j'habite dans une tour (d'habitation)", mais bien "dans un building".

Il faut pour cela que le bâtiment en question ait une certaine hauteur qui lui donne justement l'apparence d'une tour. Un bâtiment de 7 ou 8 étages, par exemple, sera plutôt un immeuble. Comme le dit Punky, il n'y a pas de définition précise: c'est donc à partir d'un "certain nombre" d'étages qu'on parle de _building_.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Trés intéressant ce Termium car il se rapproche assez de l'utilisation que nous faisons de ces mots en France.
Un immeuble n'est, ni plus ni moins, qu'une construction à étages dans laquelle il y a plusieurs habitations (ou des bureaux, même si ce sont des bureaux d'une même entreprise). Il suffit de 2 étages.
Peu importe le nombre d'étages, une construction à étages reste un immeuble (même s'il a 40 étages).
La distinction entre "immeuble" et "tour" se fait par opposition.
Explication par l'exemple :
J'habite dans une cité où il y a plusieurs immeubles. L'architecte a construit (il n'était pas tout seul, je vous rassure) 5 immeubles de 5 étages et 1 immeuble de 10 étages.
Les immeubles de 5 étages ont 6 habitations par étage (on dit par palier) alors que l'immeuble de 10 étages a 4 habitations par palier. Le fait que cet immeuble soit moins large et plus haut que les autres immeuble suffit pour que nous l'appelions "la tour".
De manière générale c'est donc un aspect plus haut et plus étroit qui détermine l'emploi du mot "tour".
A part ça il existe des cas particuliers où le bon sens oblige à utiliser la terminaison "Tour".
Quand un immeuble est vraiment trés grand, qu'il surplombe tous les autres de loin, je pense à la Tour Montparnasse à Paris (http://lecoindesmemeres.com/photosmonument.html), on emploie effectivement le mot "Tour" car c'est le seul qui vienne à l'esprit. Ça n'en reste pas moins un immeuble.
Une "Tour" est aussi bien un immeuble d'habitations qu'un immeuble de bureaux.
Le mot "Building" est assez rarement utilisé et n'a pas vraiment de champ d'application. A part peut-être quand il s'agit d'immeubles trés modernes. Je pense ici au quartier d'affaire de La Défense à Paris où l'on serait tenté de parler de buildings (uniquement parce-que ces immeubles nous font penser à ce qu'on imagine être un building à l'américaine). Mais l'emploi de "building" reste anecdotique.
Pour finir ce tour d'horizon des constructions à étages citons le "gratte-ciel". Il est trés rare de l'employer pour qualifier un immeuble français. Pour beaucoup de gens (moi y compris, même si maintenant je sais parler anglais) "gratte-ciel" est la traduction de "building". On n'en trouve qu'en Amérique.
Alors, est-ce qu'un building est la même chose qu'une tour ?
Désolé, je pense avoir beaucoup parlé sans répondre à la question.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Euh... Il n'est pas question d'immeuble dans ce fil .


----------



## luklamainfroide

Chimel said:


> Un habitant lui-même ne dira pas couramment "j'habite dans une tour (d'habitation)", mais bien "dans un building".


C'est là que nous ne sommes pas tout à fait d'accord.
Pour finir l'histoire de la Tour (d'à peine 10 étages) qu'il y a dans ma cité, j'ai une copine qui habite au 8ème et elle même dit qu'elle habite dans une tour.
Je suis d'accord que c'est peut-être lié au fait que cet immeuble est appelé "La Tour".
Mais je ne pense pas (et je ne l'ai pour ma part jamais entendu) que l'on dise fréquemment habité dans un building.
Les gens qui habitent dans une "tour" sont majoritaires.
Le mot "building" est trés marqué américain en France.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Euh... Il n'est pas question d'immeuble dans ce fil .


 C'est moi qui ai parlé d'immeuble  parce que bon... au Québec on nous dit que_ building_ est un anglicisme et que j'associe le mot "_buiding_" à n'importe quel immeuble (peu importe sa hauteur) selon cette définition : 





> Bâtiment à plusieurs étages contenant des logements ou des bureaux


 
Je dis que j'habite dans un condo... et que le condo en question est dans un immeuble de 6 étages.

Je travaille dans un immeuble à bureaux (d'une hauteur) de 23 étages... et pas dans un building.

Ce que je comprend selon les définitions de Termium et du GDT, ainsi que celle-ci qui suit, copiée du TLFI c'est que ce que certains appellent "_building_" en France est un immeuble de grande hauteur. 


> Grand immeuble moderne, très haut, souvent occupé par des bureaux _(cf. gratte-ciel, tour)._


 
Définition de tour, selon le TLFI : 





> Grand immeuble nettement plus haut que large, à usage d'habitation ou de bureaux.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Cher Nicomon,
condo est-il le mot employé à (au ?) Québec pour désigner un appartement ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Justement Nico , en France, immeuble et building ne sont pas synonymes. Un immeuble est un terme générique pour un habitat collectif (conçu pour l'être, pas une grande maison divisée ensuite en appartements).

Tour et building sont presque synonymes, sauf que building est en perte de vitesse, et que building n'est pas utilisé pour un immeuble d'habitation (je l'ai déjà dit) mais souvent pour un projet avec recherche architecturale.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est bien ce que j'avais compris. Merci pour la confirmation, Pounquie.  



> condo est-il le mot employé à (au ?) Québec pour désigner un appartement ?


 condo est une contraction de condominium, et c'est un appartement/logement en copropriété... contrairement à un appartement locatif. 

Au Québec = quand on parle de la Province
À Québec = quand on parle de la ville de Québec

En passant, c'est chère Nicomon; regarde le nœud rose sur la tête de ma lapine.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Mille excuses chère Nicomon.
Et merci pour ta réponse. J'avoue que je n'avais jamais entendu condominium, me voilà moins bête.


----------



## itka

Un tout petit grain de sel pour compléter le message quasi-exhaustif de luklamainfroide :  il y a au moins une ville en France où on parle de "gratte-ciel" et ce depuis longtemps, c'est Villeurbanne (qui touche Lyon). Ils constituent l'artère centrale de la ville et ils ont été construits dans les années 30. Ce devait être, à l'époque une véritable innovation.
Je les ai découverts vers 1960 et même à ce moment-là, c'était l'Amérique-sur-Rhône !


----------



## luklamainfroide

Trés intéressant, je ne connaissais pas
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratte-ciel_(Villeurbanne)
Il y a 19 étages pour les plus haut, on est loin des 102 étages de l'Empire State Building, mais pourtant on parle bien des gratte-ciel de Villeurbanne.


----------



## Nicomon

luklamainfroide said:


> Pour beaucoup de gens (moi y compris, même si maintenant je sais parler anglais) "gratte-ciel" est la traduction de "building". On n'en trouve qu'en Amérique


 Alors que pour moi -« gratte-ciel » est (littéralement) la traduction de "skyscraper" ou "tower building" = « (immeuble)-tour » et que "building" est simplement un mot anglais qui signifie immeuble (s'il est haut, on précise "high rise").

Autres extraits de Termium



> OBS – *tour *: Ce mot tend à remplacer «gratte-ciel» et «building».
> OBS – *gratte-ciel* : Le mot à la mode jusqu'en 1940-45, a reculé depuis que les bâtiments à nombreux étages sont devenus communs en France [...]; il s'emploie surtout en parlant des États-Unis et des pays anglophones.


Et ceci, extrait du GDT sous* gratte-ciel*


> Définition :
> Immeuble d'une très grande hauteur résultant d'un processus de création architecturale découvert à la fin du XIXe siècle, qui consistait à substituer aux murs traditionnels une ossature de charpentes métalliques constituant la structure portante. Note(s) :
> Le terme _gratte-ciel_ désigne tous les immeubles en hauteur qui constituaient, lors de leur construction, des prodiges d'architecture, quelle que soit leur hauteur.
> Dans la langue administrative française, le terme _immeuble de grande hauteur_ (_IGH_) est utilisé pour désigner les tours qu'on appelait autrefois _gratte-ciel_. Sont classés comme immeubles de grande hauteur les immeubles de plus 28 mètres s'ils sont occupés par des bureaux ou des services, ou de plus 50 mètres s'ils sont résidentiels.


 
Alors oui, il semble bien que lorsque le mot est utilisé en français... building et tour sont (quasi) synonymes.


----------

